# Slow Release Gliclazide 30mg



## Ellowyne (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

As some of you may know, because of various other health issues, it has been difficult for my Diabetic Drs to put me on a Diabetice Med that will not have other implications for me. They have really been pushing me to try Metformin again but I just can't, not after the severe reaction I experienced last time. 

Anyway, my Dr has now put me on a 'Slow Release Gliclazide', just a 30mg tablet once aday at first. I have'nt taken one as yet because, again, I am feeling scared....Because of past issues with medication, I have very valid fears when ever I am about to try a new medication. 

I wondered if anyone here has taken this 'slow release' medication and if so what your experiences have been?

Thank you 


Big P.S.

My B' sugars have been, well, reletively ok over the past few days as I have really knuckled down with my foods.

In the morning my fast has been around 9.5. 

Two hours post breakfast: 10/11

four post breakfast: 8/9.

The highest I have had in a few days is 13.00 (I had a couple too many potatoes for dinner!)


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Oct 18, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As some of you may know, because of various other health issues, it has been difficult for my Diabetic Drs to put me on a Diabetice Med that will not have other implications for me. They have really been pushing me to try Metformin again but I just can't, not after the severe reaction I experienced last time.
> 
> ...



Dear Ellowyne,

I have read about your troubles and posted replies, But I can quite understand about your attitude to meds. I don't like taking them either. I'm sorry I have no experience of glic', so I can't offer any suggestions. As you are probably aware, I solved my blood glucose issues by doing a "controlled carb" diet and you can see below, that for me, it works. Regarding your blood sugar levels, in my opinion they are not relatively OK. I really think that you should be achieving *at least the DUK targets* I shoot for much better than their levels! 

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Dodger. I guess I kind of hoped that my sugars were ok because I was comparing them to the, even higher, readings I was getting before I started to reduce things with food, sugar. I am quite interested in the Low Carb approach, however, it all seems so complex, and I am unsure of how this would work with family dinners ect?...I would'nt know where to start!

This is still all new to me, only been diagnosed 7 months, all the same I feel that I am only but going round in circles and hear such controdicting advice...when I said that my levels were at 12. (before trying to diet) at fasting, to my Dr , she said, well, that's not horrendous for someone who is not on medication?....The DSN said I had done ok with food control but now needed medication, and my other Dr told me if my bloods stay as they are I will have '10' years life expectancy?....I am so confused and would just like to find some direction...somewhere!

I was feeling quite good about my b' sugar readings, though I know they are not great, I thought I had achieved something, going from a 12. in the morning to a 9.

I'm just not getting this and I feel at a loss again


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Oct 18, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Thank you for your reply Dodger. I guess I kind of hoped that my sugars were ok because I was comparing them to the, even higher, readings I was getting before I started to reduce things with food, sugar. I am quite interested in the Low Carb approach, however, it all seems so complex, and I am unsure of how this would work with family dinners ect?...I would'nt know where to start!
> 
> This is still all new to me, only been diagnosed 7 months, all the same I feel that I am only but going round in circles and hear such controdicting advice...when I said that my levels were at 12. (before trying to diet) at fasting, to my Dr , she said, well, that's not horrendous for someone who is not on medication?....The DSN said I had done ok with food control but now needed medication, and my other Dr told me if my bloods stay as they are I will have '10' years life expectancy?....I am so confused and would just like to find some direction...somewhere!
> 
> ...



Dear Ellowyne,

I feel so miserable for having told you like I see it, please forgive me. I have spent many years with T2 and have studied the science behind it extensively.
If you wish me to talk to you further on this I would be happy to use a PM.

Warmest Regards    Dodger


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 18, 2009)

Please, no, don't feel bad for having telling me what you think, I greatly value anyone's support here...no apologies needed Dodger.

I am just in such a bad place, I just wish that some of the advice, by the Drs, was consistant...even if a little!

I don't know what to do, I am so scared of taking the medication and yet, well, I know I can not do this just by diet. I'm not clever enough to be able to work things out. I have mild learning difficulties and information just does not stick, my memory is very poor. I bought the 'Type 2 Diabetes book, The First Year' I read the words and within seconds will not know what I have read!! This is what makes managing this Diebetes even more difficult. My partner tries to help but it's me who needs to be able to understand what this all means and, well, I just don't!

Everyone here havs been so kind, I am just a pain of a person because I just can't grasp this. Please, do PM me if you have time, I do not wish to be a nuisense to anyone.

I guess I should just take this medication and be done with it!! I am just so scared of going back into hospital yet again....I just could'nt cope. 


How can I start on this Carb control method?....what can I eat? Is there a good book that could tell me?

Sorry.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)

Ellowyne, don't give up. 

It takes time to get your numbers down consistently. I started out six weeks ago in the high teens, having been 24.5 at one point. Now I'm usually in the sixes and sevens with only a few spikes into the teens This is only in the last few days and I believe it's because I'm being fairly strict with myself over what I eat and when. I say fairly strict because, while I don't snack at all, I do have the odd thing I didn't oughta at meals, like that extra roast spud or a scoop of icecream. Much as I've tried, I just can't do skimmed milk or diet drinks, so I drink lots of tea instead.

Everyone is different and we all react differently to the condition and the medications. However long it takes, I'm certain you're doing your best and you'll get there in the end. So, as I said, don't give up.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, and you're not a nuisance. Don't ever think that.


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for your kind message Alison.

Please, may I ask, have you managed to get your levels down with medication?...Or diet alone, or both?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)

Both. I'm on 1000mg of Metformin and 80mg of Gliclazide, plus 40mg Simvastatin daily. I've also gone on a low carb, low fat, low sugar, low salt diet. As I said before, I'm not 'religious' about it, I'm not weighing and measuring everything and I do have the odd treat. I have cut out all the chocolate and fizzy drinks, no KFC (sorry Sam). I'm eating lots of veggies but little fruit. Finally, I test before and 2 hours after every meal to see what effect the food has had.

I have oatmeal for breakfast, soup or a salad for lunch, and dinner varies but always includes lots of veg and not much meat. I've started having a small snack at night if my glucose level is under 7 because I've been getting the odd hypo at night lately.

The dog has never been exercised so much in her life, we go walkies everyday, sometimes twice a day if the weather's dry.

That's about it.


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2009)

hi sweetie type 2 aswell, just over a year. 
You poor old thing...its tough we all know. I started with HbA1c 7.7...my latest 6.4 I am now on 500mg metaformin only. I have lowered my carbs and fat and up my excercise...like alisionM the dogs are getting better walks. But this has all taken time..and I think this is the best advice i can give as it is a permanent lifestyle change. All the books and info i too find difficult to keep in thats why i like this forum as there is always someone ready to translate...and most of all offer support...id felt very alone with the D and coping with family meals etc but am much better now im here.
welcome xx


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for sharing and your kind words of encouragement 

Someone said to me the other day that 7 months is not a long time to be diagnosed with Diabetes, it feels like a lifetime!...I guess they meant in terms of getting to grips with this life changing thing they call 'Diabetes!'

I think that I do need to try the Gilclazide, however nervous I am, it's only a small dose and may have no affect at all! And yes, the food thing, you know I so miss my glass of coke  I know that may sound stupid, but it was always my treat after a long day or when I felt down...it was my coping mechanism! I can't do the diet cokes, yuk!!

God, reading that back it really does sound stupid, this is my life after all and this diabetes is not going away!

The Gliclazide, 30mg, it is a small dose, just one a day...do you think it will do any good at all?....and can I ask, is the slow release tablets more gentle on you than the normal ones?


Is the 'Occasional' small packet of Maltesers ok to have?...very occasionally I mean?

I just don't even know what I can and cannot have!

So wish I could excersise more. I have severe back problems and mobility difficulties...I have to use a Tri Wheeler when walking....it just all seems such a struggle, I often feel like the odds are staked against me, on my paranoid days that is!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Oct 18, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Thank you for sharing and your kind words of encouragement
> 
> Someone said to me the other day that 7 months is not a long time to be diagnosed with Diabetes, it feels like a lifetime!...I guess they meant in terms of getting to grips with this life changing thing they call 'Diabetes!'
> 
> ...



Dear Ellowyne,

I've sent you a PM, see you when I get back from holiday. BTW NO COKE, unless you can choke down diet! (There are other diet drinks that may suit you). Regarding sweets VERY occasionally certainly NOT next week

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## vince13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ellowyne said:


> Thank you for sharing and your kind words of encouragement
> 
> Hi and I'm SO glad you've found this site - I'm sure you'll get as much support as I have.  I was diagnosed in October last year and (to be honest) really feel I am only JUST coming to terms with it. If that sounds silly - I think you'll know what I mean, I've tried ignoring it and it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2009)

Re Coke....i used to love it but hate diet coke...but now have found Pepsi Max!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 19, 2009)

am64 said:


> Re Coke....i used to love it but hate diet coke...but now have found Pepsi Max!



pepsi max is the best! 

Did you find that regular gliclazide was too strong for you? I used to take 20mg very small dose and built it up.


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, yes, I felt really nauseus on the small dose of Gliclazide. It's so difficult because my stomach is so sensitive and I have probnlems with my Gall Bladder, Pancreus and my liver enzymes run abnormally high. I have had many internal problems since I was medicated on Fentanyl Patches last year for my back pain. I was on the patches 11 months (Only supposed to be prescribed max 3 months) I was treated terribly by my Drs and, some Drs, at the Pain Clinic. It came to a point wher I almost died, my body was overdosed and highly dependant on the Fentanyl. It is all very complex but, in the end, I got myself off of the patches, I was going to persue a complaint against the NHS, however, I was still recovering and not well enough physically or mentally to proceed. I have been in and out of hospital this year with my Gall bladder and suspected Pancreitus. I have lost all faith in Drs becuase of what I have experienced, thus...I am always very afraid to take any new medication! I am still yet to take any of the 'slow' release Gliclazide!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 19, 2009)

Have they considered insulin if you have trouble with the oral medications? 
It might be worth thinking about if you aren't able to tolerate the extended release gliclazide. 

I'm sorry to hear you've had such bad expereinces, it seems you are now able to be in control of your health and what happens, which is really important in diabetes.


----------



## Ellowyne (Oct 22, 2009)

*Feel like I've failed....again *

Well, I tried it, the slow release Gliclazide, not much luck with it 


Stopped the Gliclazide, 2 days of severe stomach cramps & my Gall bladder as hard as a rock...I just can't hack it 

Where I go from here I am unsure  I don't relish the thought of going onto Insulin at this stage. The problem is the other health problems that I have. I know that my Liver has been permenately damaged by the 11 months on the Fentanyl Patchs. 

My Pancreaus is not in great order, I had been hospitalised with suspected Pancreatitis and my blood results indicated that my pancreaus was inflammed as well as my Gall bladder. I really do believe that this damage is due tom Fentanyl...if only I could prove this!

I am begining to re~think going through with the complaint regarding my treatment within the NHS and the professionals who should of been taking better care of me whilst I was on the patches. I have so many unanswered questions, I just feel at a loss though and I don't think I have the strengh of charactor to see it through  

I know all this may sound, well, dramatic to some of you. However, I was never this unwell pre Fentanyl. It was when my back was hurt and I was put on the patches that I became extremely unwell....I was housebound and bedbound during my time on those patches, when I had to go out (Hospital orm Drs) I even had to use wheelchair, I could not stand and I spent 99% of my time laying down....Yet, I was told it was all in my head? 

Well, soon after I came off the patches the symptoms and illness went?...Ok, I suffered terible withdrawels and went through 8 weeks of hell and 6 months before I had a nights sleep. I went cold turkey because I had no choice!

I have never been the same since...now nearly 20 months on. 

I really am at a loss of where to go with my Diabetes treatment? I just cannot tolerate the tablets, I can not risk going into hospital again, it's too much for me to cope with...just feeling so down now, I had hoped I would be able to get on with the Gliclazide.

I'm sorry, I am rambling, feeling angry, depressed and frustrated with it all!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2009)

If you call CAB and explain the situation, they may be able to find a solicitor who has experience in dealing with such cases, or someone willing to do the research involved. At least to the extent that they can tell you whether it's worth the hassle of taking the matter further. I do know such cases can take forever to resolve, so you'd need all your courage and tenacity to see it through. Not fair when you're so ill. Is there anyone who'd be willing to stand in your place if you're not well enough?


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats a shame you were unable to tolerate the gliclazide, have been back to the GP to explain that you are unable to take it? Your GP might have some other ideas for meds that might work for you.

Have you been through PALS to make a complaint about your treatment? 

Hope things get better for you soon


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 23, 2009)

Before I left London, my then doctor mentioned something called [COLOR="Blue"][U]Sitagliptin[/U][/COLOR] for those who can't tolerate Gliclazide. He said it has fewer side effects, perhaps you could talk to your own doctor about trying  it?


----------

